# Looking for a plan for window seat.



## tpd586 (May 15, 2007)

My daughter wants a window seat/toy box for her living room. Does anyone know where I can get a plan that I can modify to do both jobs?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tp,
Do you already have a bump out in her room with the window in it, or are you starting from scratch? I built a window seat for my mom when I was building her house for her. If you have the niche already, just build a faceframe for the front. You can divide up the length and make flat or raised panels in it. I joined several 1x planks together for the top. Put a cleat on the back wall and the two sides. Cut your lid out of the top section and hinge it. Line the inside with some kind of thin wood, I used T&G 3/8" aromatic cedar for hers. It's not that difficult of a project, actually a very fun one.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Try calling the folks at August Home. A while back they had plans for one in either Workbench or Woodsmith.


----------



## tpd586 (May 15, 2007)

*Window seat*

Sorry I should have mentioned that this is not a bay window, just a flat wall. She also wants it free standing not attached to the wall, as she has two windows the same size and wants it to work under either window.


----------



## gtobeech (Dec 15, 2007)

*My Idea*

I self designed this for my wife. I just measured the window width and the height from floor to window and she gave me her wants list. On the right side there is a heat register, so I raised the bottom shelf and left it open. It is attched to the wall with 2 screws to grandson proof it from moving.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Why not just look around the web for ideas and take some measurements of the existing area then sketch up your own plans? That's what I would do.


----------

